# Clippers about to make a trade???



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

They just waived Paul Davis and Fred Jones plus all day there was Camby trade talk...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Camby to NY
Lee to Portland
Frye/Pick/filler to LAC

what im hearing anyway


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

I was about to make this thread too. I also hear that there was alot of tension with Dunleavy and P Diddy. I really don't know what is going on. It seems like the Clippers are a mess. 

Collins should be waived, not Jones. bleh. Also, I hope that the clippers does not trade away Camby. Camby, Gordon, and maybe Jordan(his journal)are the only bright spots in this franchise.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am afraid Camby might be traded, the Clippers just aquired another Center in Samb.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

And we waived a center in Davis. Honestly, think Baron might be on the way out, at least, thats what I'm hoping.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Let's hope whatever this trade is that it is a good one, the only good thing about Dunleavy is he makes good trades and never bad ones while in the Clippers. Everything else he sucks at.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

realgm was reporting Q rich coming back to the clippers for camby. wtF?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.insidesocal.com/clippers/



> After a little bit of checking, I think I can shed a little more light on the events of today.
> 
> Basically, today's moves were made to create a bit of flexibility before cut-down day on Jan. 7.





> Also, it gives the Clippers a chance to see who else around the NBA gets cut today and tommorrow and see if the best direction to go. That said, it now sounds unlikely the team will sign a new point guard from the group I mentioned earlier (Eddie Gill, Damon Stoudemire, Walker Russell and Troy Hudson) this afternoon.


Still doesn't make a whole lot of sense if this is true.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Something else I was thinking was maybe this "trade" will happen after the Dallas game since the Clippers wouldn't have enough players on the active roster if it happened today. I still think something is up as this still doesn't make sense to me and right now I am not buying the idea that it was to create roster flexibility.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Everything will be clear Wendsday morning...at least I hope so.

I want QRich back, but not at the cost of Camby, unless we also get Nate/Chandler/Lee and give up Thornton as well.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

finally got rid of davis. Makes sense, especially since contract was about to be guaranteed. Jones makes sense too so that we can pick him back up when he is healthy with a 10 day contract. 

Camby for qrich is ridiculous.

Id welcome something to get baron davis out of here though and get us something decent in return.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://insidesocal.com/clippers/2009/01/housekeeping-on-the-samb-trade.html



> As coach and GM Mike Dunleavy said, while laughing, when we asked about the veracity of reports out of New York linking the Clippers to a strange three-way deal with Portland and the Knicks, ``Oh yeah, I'm looking to trade 20 rebound (a night) guys every day.''


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Really as great as Camby has been for us... whats the point of keeping him? We have no playoff prospect, he's 34, two younger big men who aren't exactly crappy players...

Trade him while his value is high, he's always been pretty injury prone, and even if he stays completely healthy, how long is he valuable to us? Just for this already worthless season?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

you have a point but i think it would wise to wait until the trade deadline when all the contenders will be lining up to get a piece of marcus camby.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I know Camby is old.. But he has been a beast on the rebounding... And he's also a decent defender... I'd be sad to see him go for garbage in return.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

i would say no way to this trade....camby and gordon have been our on good starters


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

nauticazn25 said:


> i would say no way to this trade....camby and gordon have been our on good starters


Yes, and that stellar play has us at #4... from the bottom of the league. Trade Camby or Davis or whoever, they aren't doing anything this year anyways.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...703~2782&teams=18~18~18~12~12~12~12&te=&cash=

Only deal with NY I'd even consider


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...703~2782&teams=18~18~18~12~12~12~12&te=&cash=
> 
> Only deal with NY I'd even consider


qrich & chandler seem kinda useless on this team. qrich wasn't here when dunleavy was, right? but getting nate robinson & david lee would be great!

if the knicks tossed in a 1st, we should definitely go for that.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...703~2782&teams=18~18~18~12~12~12~12&te=&cash=
> 
> Only deal with NY I'd even consider


instead of qrich, i would prefer tim thomas' expiring contract.....and it would be nice if they threw in a first...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Q should come back only if Miles tags along


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> qrich & chandler seem kinda useless on this team. qrich wasn't here when dunleavy was, right? but getting nate robinson & david lee would be great!
> 
> if the knicks tossed in a 1st, we should definitely go for that.


The whole deal is to get a young SF, Nate and Lee. Chandler won't be useless, I have no doubt he could end up being a 18/6 consistent guy. Q might be done, but he is easily a better backup SG then Buckets and Collins. 



bootstrenf said:


> instead of qrich, i would prefer tim thomas' expiring contract.....and it would be nice if they threw in a first...


Thomas expires at the same time as Q, unless you meant Rose/James. 

Knicks don't even have a first to give unless its unprotected this year, or you want to wait until 2012.



DANNY said:


> Q should come back only if Miles tags along


Miles just got waived. 10-Day contract to him!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

it's going to take 10+ million to re-sign david lee. plus there's no minute for him to play since he cant playing center in MD's system. Nate the great is fantastic but he'll never be a starting PG in the this league. wilson chandler still a mystery. he's having a good year under dantoni, but theres no guarentee that he'll be the same player. Q is Q he sucks ***.

let's end it with zach randolph, we dont need to deal with the knicks again.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

I think Lee playing some SF would work in this system. Not that it's his ideal position, but i could see it working. Dunleavy would probably love a giant sized lineup.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

I heard on the Bulls board that Kaman might me the one to go b/c how well Camby has been? Who do the fans want to keep, Camby or Kaman? Also, what issues has Kaman had this year? Would you do a trade of Ben Gordon and Drew Gooden for Kaman and Ricky Davis? You could then use Eric Gordons current high value to get another player you need inside or outside the draft or even move up in the draft with him.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

we have no need for ben gordon. having one gordon on this team is enough in terms of undersize shooting guards.
drew gooden is expiring, he has not value to the clipper nation when our cap is strapped with zach and baron.
any team willing to part with a heady swingman should get a crack at either camby or kaman IMO.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

Exactly! Your cap is strapped with Baron's and Randolph's contracts, which is why you exchange a long term contract for one that is expiring. I never mentioned to resign Gooden. You would be 6 to 7 million below the cap by letting Gooden walk.


----------

